# Is this the BBCs biggest non-story? "Giant rat on New York City subway scares passengers"



## editor (Apr 10, 2014)

It's a rat that looks pretty much the same size as any other rat (i.e. quite big, but clearly not 'giant'). 

But the BBC has spun it out into a whole story.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-26963256


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 10, 2014)

I can understand 1 or 2 people on the train having some sort of phobia about rats, but a whole carriage of screamers


----------



## emanymton (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like they have amended it to just 'big' now.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 10, 2014)

Fleas the size of rats sucked on rats the size of cats..The year of the diamond dogs


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2014)

Cheers, Katy Hastings!



> Multi skilled journalist who has vast experience in print, online and television news....
> 
> Producing and presenting interactive news bulletin available on the red button service
> 
> ...


----------



## bmd (Apr 10, 2014)

It barely comes past the bottom of the door. I expect cat size if someone is talking about a big rat. Giant rats should be medium dog size really.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 10, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I can understand 1 or 2 people on the train having some sort of phobia about rats, but a whole carriage of screamers


Screaming is contagious.  I have studied this a fair bit during the last seven years  working in a girls' school... But adults do it too.  Other people screaming is alarming and that in itself might tip your reaction into screaming territory. Which I'm sure makes good evolutionary sense.  

It's also easier to let go of vocal inhibition if other people do so too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 10, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I can understand 1 or 2 people on the train having some sort of phobia about rats, but a whole carriage of screamers


I know - what a ridiculous reaction. I suppose a firm of mass hysteria might be in play here. But it was still just a normal bloody rat!


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 10, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Screaming is contagious.  I have studied this a fair bit during the last seven years  working in a girls' school... But adults do it too.  Other people screaming is alarming and that in itself might tip your reaction into screaming territory. Which I'm sure makes good evolutionary sense.
> 
> It's also easier to let go of vocal inhibition if other people do so too.


It's not just the screaming though. Many of the people are standing on their seats. It's a completely over the top reaction.


----------



## bmd (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah but people are like that about mice and spiders, even tiny spiders. And wasps and bees.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 10, 2014)

bmd said:


> Yeah but people are like that about mice and spiders, even tiny spiders. And wasps and bees.


What! a whole fucking carriage full of them?


----------



## youngian (Apr 10, 2014)

The rat was last seen on the London Undgeround where he was met with a carriage full of tutting.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2014)

I've seen significantly bigger rats than that on Coldharbour Lane!


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 10, 2014)

Cuz giant rodents are all anyone's into right now on the social meeja ok?
(/stops channelling PR idiot Siobhan off W1A)

Swedes agog at 'Ratzilla' in Stockholm:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26764929


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 10, 2014)

In 1984 the passengers would have just shot the rat. Gentrification, city's not what it was etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2014)

someone i used to know had a rat called zenobia which lived in his clothing until one sad night when it got off round finchley central and he alighted at west finchley


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 10, 2014)

It makes a pleasant change to the usual _racist on a train_ story


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 10, 2014)

That was a mouse not a rat. It's final destination was unknown.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 10, 2014)

Pfffft it's not like it was as big as a dog or eating someone alive. Or both.


----------

